# Am I the only person



## miggo (Feb 28, 2007)

Am I the only one that has never had a problem with the R15? I upgraded to the R15 when it first came out and it has worked perfectly since day 1. I see folks come here and complain about all the problems they are having. What am I doing wrong that I miss out on all the fun?


----------



## IndyColts (Nov 28, 2006)

miggo said:


> Am I the only one that has never had a problem with the R15? I upgraded to the R15 when it first came out and it has worked perfectly since day 1. I see folks come here and complain about all the problems they are having. What am I doing wrong that I miss out on all the fun?


Consider yourself lucky and whatever you do, don't do anything to throw the karma off in your system! I abhor my R15, but there are a few (emphasis on FEW) that are like you and have reliable systems.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

IndyColts said:


> Consider yourself lucky and whatever you do, don't do anything to throw the karma off in your system! I abhor my R15, but there are a few (emphasis on FEW) that are like you and have reliable systems.


Really... at what point do those having issues... become the exception, instead of the rule?

To the OP... I must have Karma as well... as my original R15 is still functioning, and I haven't had an issue with it in a very very long time.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

I had one replacement for my R15-500...and the replacement is working fine. My 300 is doing ok so far.

You will rarely see posts about how good the product is...Most often it is issues that people post about.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

We have had an R15-500 for about a year, and it has been pretty reliable overall - just a couple of issues here and there. We recently had an R15-100 installed, and it has worked like a charm from day one.

To be honest, we have grown th like the user interface and interactive features so much that I would consider switching out our remaining D*Tivos (almost - not quite there yet...).


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

I have a r15-500 for about 13mths now. No problems other than the list being empty occasionally where I have to tab to showcase and then back.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

I've had my R15-500 for about 13 months. I've had most of the problems others have had, but, fortunately, none of the "killer problems", like constant "freezing", the need for frequent reboots, or the DVR rebooting itself, etc.

I'd say for the past 10 or 11 months mine has been recording all of the shows I schedule, or that my SLs schedule, and I'm able to play them all back. I still, on rare occasion, get a black screen or a "freeze" while I'm playing back a show, but I'm usually able to recover from those situations without too much difficulty.

I do worry, though, when I read the "horror story" posts. They make me cross my fingers a bit tighter each time. I'm starting to lose circulation.


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

i am knee deep in jealousy


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

rlambert7 said:


> I've had my R15-500 for about 13 months. I've had most of the problems others have had, but, fortunately, none of the "killer problems", like constant "freezing", the need for frequent reboots, or the DVR rebooting itself, etc.
> 
> I'd say for the past 10 or 11 months mine has been recording all of the shows I schedule, or that my SLs schedule, and I'm able to play them all back. I still, on rare occasion, get a black screen or a "freeze" while I'm playing back a show, but I'm usually able to recover from those situations without too much difficulty.
> 
> I do worry, though, when I read the "horror story" posts. They make me cross my fingers a bit tighter each time. I'm starting to lose circulation.


Same story here. I can only think of one "freeze", which was momentary without requiring a reboot.


----------



## JimV (Feb 3, 2007)

i had no issues for 13 months (R15-500) and then boom january 16th it was all over.

my new r15-100 so far is good.


----------



## Mrpalmer420 (Jan 9, 2007)

I only had it since january but had only some very minor issues


----------



## TimGoodwin (Jun 29, 2004)

Mine for almost a year and only about two to three small problems in that time. Since sold all of my DTivo's. Happy with my two HR-20's and one R-15.


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

As I have reported in the past, I have 2 R-15/500's Got the first on in Dec. of 05 and the second in Feb of 06. I have never had a major problem...
A lot of the stuff that I see complaints about, I attribute to the network or my local station..Pauses, audio drop outs and such...
My SL's even work:grin:


----------



## samo (Nov 9, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Really... at what point do those having issues... become the exception, instead of the rule?
> 
> To the OP... I must have Karma as well... as my original R15 is still functioning, and I haven't had an issue with it in a very very long time.


Add me to the group. I had problems early on, but for at least 6 months - zero problems (I have R15-500, got it sometime toward the end of 2005).
PS. R-15 seats on a glass shelf with at least 6 inches of a space above it. Very well ventilated. I guess that might be part of the reason it works well.


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm an engineer for a pharmaceutical company. One of my responsibilities is to respond to customer complaints. I have yet to have anyone write in with something positive to say. Kinda beats you down after a while. And yet, I know there are tons of people who like the product because people keep buying them.

I equate that with this board sometimes. Most people only write in with problems. It's the nature of the beast.

I was one of the "lucky" R15 owners for over a year until mine took a dump a couple weeks ago. I had to reformat it twice and now it's back to normal. Still worried the hard drive will crash all the way, but overall, it's a good unit.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Koz said:


> I equate that with this board sometimes. Most people only write in with problems. It's the nature of the beast.


No, as I said in another post, this is not a DTV tech support forum, it's a special interest group. 
True, that if a person is happy with as product they will tell a friend and if they are unhappy they will tell ten friends, but look at Tvocommunity.com...sure there are problems, but's it's overwhlemingly people enjoying their Tivo's together...discussing shows, tricks, hacks, etc.

Look at any other special interest site...it's usually enthusiasts gathering to share their enjoyment of something.
If a special interest forum starts to LOOK like a tech support complaint site, THAT should tell you something.

EDIT: Of course, people do know that DTV has an ear to these boards, so that can skew things...why don't more of you who are having no problems with their R15s start more threads about all the fun you're having and what you like about it, rather than just threads asking why everyone else is complaining? ;-)


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

Fair enough. I don't see it that way, but maybe some people do that. I've never had a Tivo, so I don't frequent TivoCommunity.com (I have a ReplayTV which was pretty dang cool when it came out. I still never posted to a website about how much I liked it.)

So I won't argue your point. However my style is to discuss problems and find work-arounds and rarely discuss how much I like a unit. How many times can you post that you like a piece of electronics?


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Koz said:


> How many times can you post that you like a piece of electronics?


The answer depends, in part, on the relationship you have with the manufacturer. This simple model can explain a lot, I think.

Cheers,


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

miggo said:


> What am I doing wrong that I miss out on all the fun?


I think you forgot to plug it in


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

ApK said:


> why don't more of you who are having no problems with their R15s start more threads about all the fun you're having and what you like about it, rather than just threads asking why everyone else is complaining? ;-)


I used to do just that and exactly this happened when I did so I stopped. :eek2: 
Its just not worth fighting over anymore and I spend more time on the BlackBerry forums now.

My one R-15 is still working well and my 2nd still has occasional issues.

Sure, I do complain as I think it should have been tweaked, speeded up and some new features added by now but it seems more come here looking to just bash and complain. I am guilty of that too on occasion. :nono:


----------



## irmolars (Mar 12, 2006)

These R-15's are going to be wore out before they get all the bugs out of them.
Maybe that is what D* is hoping for?


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

I just whack mine upside the front and it behaves. (I'm not kidding.) Although, I stopped putting my digital camera on the top.

Anyway, my R15 isn't too bad for me, except the fact that some of the shows I choose to record don't. I wonder if that has something to do with the hard drive being hit. Hmmm.....


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

MikeR said:


> Same story here. I can only think of one "freeze", which was momentary without requiring a reboot.


See what I get for posting this...

My first "freeze" that required a reboot happened later the same day. A little mad as the program I recorded was a league championship game for the college I attended. Great game...comeback and a win for my alma mater.

goes to the end of the program...and stops.:nono2: 
I reboot and have lost it.:nono: (why couldn't it be Star Trek or something!


----------

